# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Grand Hyatt Taipei - khách sạn ở Đài Loan

## hantt.163

*Vị trí. 
*



Nằm ở trung tâm Thành phố Đài Bắc, Grand Hyatt Taipei cách Trung tâm Thương mại Thế giới Đài Bắc và Tòa nhà Đài Bắc 101 vài bước. Cũng ở gần đó là Nhà Tưởng niệm Tôn Trung Sơn và Trung tâm mua sắm Core Pacific Living.


*Đặc điểm của khách sạn. 
*



Grand Hyatt Taipei có câu lạc bộ sức khỏe, bể bơi ngoài trời và phòng xông hơi. Có sẵn truy cập Internet tốc độ cao có dây và không dây ở các khu vực công cộng (có tính phí). Các tiện nghi hạng thương gia tại khách sạn 4.5 sao này bao gồm trung tâm thương mại, phòng họp nhỏ và quầy trợ giúp kỹ thuật. Tùy chọn ăn tại khách sạn này bao gồm 9 nhà hàng cùng với cửa hàng cà phê, quầy bar bên bể bơi và quầy bar/phòng chờ. Nhân viên có thể thu xếp dịch vụ đám cưới, phục vụ đồ ăn cho sự kiện và dịch vụ kinh doanh. Các tiện nghi bổ sung bao gồm câu lạc bộ đêm, phòng hoặc trung tâm thể dục thẩm mỹ, và tắm hơi.



*Phòng khách. 
*



Phòng khách có quang cảnh thành phố hoặc núi . 852 phòng nghỉ được trang bị điều hòa nhiệt độ tại Grand Hyatt Taipei bao gồm quầy bar nhỏ vàkét. Ti vi được trang bị kênh trả tiền truyền hình vệ tinh và phim phải trả tiền. Tất cả phòng ở có bàn, báo miễn phí và điện thoại liên lạc trực tiếp với thư thoại. Khách có thể sử dụng dịch vụ truy cập Internet không dây và có dây tốc độ cao ngay trong phòng nếu trả thêm phụ phí. Tất cả các phòng có tủ lạnh và máy pha cà phê/trà. Phòng tắm có bồn tắm và hoa sen riêng với vòi hoa sen cầm tay, cân, áo choàng tắm và gương trang điểm/cạo râu.Các tiện nghi bổ sung bao gồm dép đi trong nhà và nước đóng chai miễn phí. Ngoài ra, khách sạn còn cung cấp dịch vụ đầu hôm hàng đêm, cung cấp dịch vụ giữ nhà hàng ngày; các tiện nghi theo yêu cầu bao gồm điện thoại đánh thức. Tất cả phòng khách tại Grand Hyatt Taipei đều là phòng không hút thuốc.



Nguồn: vi.hotels.com
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Đài Loan (Đài Bắc - Đài Trung - Đài Nam - Cao Hùng) - Hà Nội (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 22.680.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Dai Loan (Dai Bac - Dai Trung - Dai Nam - Cao Hung) - Ha Noi (6 ngay 5 dem) - Gia 22.680.000 VND/Khach*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đài Loan* - *tour du lich Dai Loan*
Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Đài Loan - du lich Dai Loan*

----------


## wildrose

khách sạn này nổi tiếng vì những câu chuyện ma quái

----------


## kohan

Nhìn lung linh nhỉ?

----------

